# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > O13Bot >  SimpleBot V1.0 under calibration and tests

## Osama Kamal

I have problems that show up trying to test my extruder with RAMPS1.4
heater heats up nicely.jpg
the discussion is open on my blog, here is the link:
http://sessem13.tumblr.com/post/6974...d-a-successful

----------


## Osama Kamal

more new steps towards successful printing  :Smile: 

http://sessem13.tumblr.com/post/7041...lly-printing-d

----------

